# Doin the righty



## silatman

As requested I thought as a new member I should introduce myself. I am a bloke from a little town called Mandurah in the southwest corner of Australia. I have been studying a martial art called Kosong Tangan for 3 years and am currently training towards my shodan. I would be very surprised if anyone out there had heard of this art as the man who has developed the style is my instructor. The art is a street orientated art that has been made up from a variety of others that include but are not limited to Silat Panca Bela, Jeet Kune Do, Western Boxing, Judo, Muay Thai, Capoeira, Escrima and Kali Silat. My Instructor is a firm believer in teaching the principals behind all techniques so that the student becomes able to fight beyond the original technique shown. Thus we are able to perform techniques from any situation we face and don't need to rely on waiting for a particular strike that we have practiced in the dojo. In my opinion the only way to train. The bases of our training would definately lean toward Penjak Silat which I find to be a very efficient art. We train in a majority of empty hand until you reach 2nd pankgat which is reached after passing 5 gradings at which time we begin to incorporate knives and escrima sticks. In 1st pangkat as well as continuing with stick and knife we train with kubotans and play a little bo as well. I apolegise for not having my avatar up as I have tried twice and run out of patience after fifteen minutes of watching it load. When I get a spare hour I will try again. Heres to my first post with hopefully alot more to come.      :jedi1:


----------



## 47MartialMan

Welcome.

Since you introduced your art right away, do you have a link to it.

I love reading about other arts.


----------



## silatman

No unfortunately the club is very small normally there is between 4 - 8 people attending which is great for us as it is basically private tuition but no good for the financial benefits that big clubs have. The club is actually Harimau Self Defence and the Instructors name is Peter Baker. He is member of the Australian Kung Fu Organisation ( F.A.K.O ) and holds A 6th Dan  Kosong Tangan, 5th Dan Panca Bela, 5th Dan Kali Silat, 1st Dan Te Ashi Do, 1st Dan Kali Ilustrissimo, 1st Kyu Judo, is graded in Lin Wan Kune Do. He has studied with and under Dan Inosanto, Zen Effendi and is the only person in western Australia that is allowed to teach Florro Fighting Systems. He is involved in the development of Hacarac Blade/Boxing with other instructors namely Mannie demantos. He holds a level 2 Coaching accreditation. He has also studied various forms of karate and Zen Do Kai but I dont know off hand what ranks he has achieved. Hopefully This has in some way given you an insight into the abillity of my instructor and therefore the club.


----------



## 47MartialMan

silatman said:
			
		

> No unfortunately the club is very small normally there is between 4 - 8 people attending which is great for us as it is basically private tuition but no good for the financial benefits that big clubs have.
> 
> 1.) The club is actually Harimau Self Defence and the Instructors name is Peter Baker. He is member of the Australian Kung Fu Organisation ( F.A.K.O ) and holds A 6th Dan Kosong Tangan,
> 5th Dan Panca Bela,
> 5th Dan Kali Silat,
> 1st Dan Te Ashi Do,
> 1st Dan Kali Ilustrissimo,
> 1st Kyu Judo,
> graded in Lin Wan Kune Do.
> He has studied with and under Dan Inosanto,
> Zen Effendi and is the only person in western Australia that is allowed to teach Florro Fighting Systems.
> He is involved in the development of Hacarac Blade/Boxing with other instructors namely Mannie demantos.
> He holds a level 2 Coaching accreditation.
> He has also studied various forms of karate and Zen Do Kai but I dont know off hand what ranks he has achieved.
> Hopefully This has in some way given you an insight into the abillity of my instructor and therefore the club.


Wow-some of these I havent heard of, but I am much interested.
Googling some, others I cannot find.
I love to see other arts or clubs on the "horizon".


----------



## MJS

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!!  

Mike


----------



## Lisa

Welcome Silatman, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome to the boards, Silatman!  I look forward to reading your stuff!


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## bignick

> 1st Dan Te Ashi Do


 This one caught my eye..What is this art..."the way of the hand and foot"...curious because it seemed like a Japanese translation of tae kwon do.


----------



## silatman

bignick said:
			
		

> This one caught my eye..What is this art..."the way of the hand and foot"...curious because it seemed like a Japanese translation of tae kwon do.


Spot on buddy your translation is exactly what it means although for the life of me I dont know why it has been called this as the art is a type of judo that has been specifically designed for the training of kids. It has its basis in combat applications designed to be as easy as it can be for kids or small people to overpower adults or larger people. I've not seen any demonstrations so cannot attest to its effectiveness. I've also not heard of any other systems that have done this either but I do know that there is a class full of kids with very happy parents.


----------



## bignick

Interesting...thanks for the info...


----------



## Drac

Greeting and welcome to MT..*IMPRESSIVE* bio...


----------



## still learning

Hello, Welcome!  You are lucky to have such great training in the real world of fighting.  Learn as much as you can and enjoy the arts......Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## silatman

silatman said:


> As requested I thought as a new member I should introduce myself. I am a bloke from a little town called Mandurah in the southwest corner of Australia. I have been studying a martial art called Kosong Tangan for 3 years and am currently training towards my shodan. I would be very surprised if anyone out there had heard of this art as the man who has developed the style is my instructor. The art is a street orientated art that has been made up from a variety of others that include but are not limited to Silat Panca Bela, Jeet Kune Do, Western Boxing, Judo, Muay Thai, Capoeira, Escrima and Kali Silat. My Instructor is a firm believer in teaching the principals behind all techniques so that the student becomes able to fight beyond the original technique shown. Thus we are able to perform techniques from any situation we face and don't need to rely on waiting for a particular strike that we have practiced in the dojo. In my opinion the only way to train. The bases of our training would definately lean toward Penjak Silat which I find to be a very efficient art. We train in a majority of empty hand until you reach 2nd pankgat which is reached after passing 5 gradings at which time we begin to incorporate knives and escrima sticks. In 1st pangkat as well as continuing with stick and knife we train with kubotans and play a little bo as well. I apolegise for not having my avatar up as I have tried twice and run out of patience after fifteen minutes of watching it load. When I get a spare hour I will try again. Heres to my first post with hopefully alot more to come.      :jedi1:




Just a little note, it turns out my instructor hasn't trained directly under Dan Inosanto, he has attended seminars and has trained under people trained by Dan. Sorry for any misleading information, it certainly wasn't intentional. Just needed to clear that up.


----------



## tellner

No problem. You're not responsible for his misstatements.


----------



## Rich Parsons

silatman said:


> Just a little note, it turns out my instructor hasn't trained directly under Dan Inosanto, he has attended seminars and has trained under people trained by Dan. Sorry for any misleading information, it certainly wasn't intentional. Just needed to clear that up.





tellner said:


> No problem. You're not responsible for his misstatements.




While he is not responsible for others misinformation he did take responsibility for his post and tried to stop more misinformation. 

Good trait to have and respectable approach. 


Thanks


----------



## MasterWright

Welcome and happy posting !


----------

